# Warrior W/MF3RS review/comparison



## cuber314159 (Feb 19, 2017)

This thread is for reviews of the Warrior W and MF3RS. You can vote in the poll above, but please only vote if you own this particular puzzle. When posting your review, please follow a template similar to this:
Where the puzzle was purchased:
When the puzzle was purchased:
Thoughts on the puzzle:

What are your thoughts of this puzzle? Please vote one of the options above - but please only vote if you own and have used this puzzle extensively!

Where the puzzle was purchased:
zcube.hk
When the puzzle was purchased:
10th february, recieved 17th february
Thoughts on the puzzle:

Warrior W- prefer the plastic on this puzzle, though probably cheaper, it is a very fast puzzle but the stability is not right, I often find myself overshooting on this puzzle, but its corner cutting is ok at least the normal cutting, reverse is not good (<30) but there is no place on the cube where it cannot corner cut from so lock ups are rare.

MF3RS- this seems like a cheap valk, squared of corners but one thing I noticed- no torpedoes, this makes the cube extremely fast, but it is a little slower and more stable than the warrior w corner cutting, however is like the warrior w.

what should you get- if you can only afford one then you should probably get the warrior w because it is cheaper( at least it is on zcube.hk) I cannot decide which is best, they are both too fast and unstable.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2017)

I have both. Got em from zcube last month. 

Color: The stickerless bright MF3RS is great. Good contrast in low light. Not so much with the Warrior W. It looks really cool, but that green and blue are too close in dim light. But the stickerless pink MF3RS is just weird to me. 

Feel and speed: The Warrior W has frosted plastic, which reduces the friction between the pieces. This makes it feel really nice. Reminds me of my f/s. The MF3RS reminds me of a Yuexiao mixed with a Thunderclap. Clacky, loud, incredibly fast, and has those slight corner catches that the Yuexiao has, but it doesn't hurt my times. Both cubes feel really nice and are very fast. 

Corner cutting: The MF3RS has a little bit better corner cutting than the Warrior W. But both still have better corner cutting than their predecessors. 

Hardware: The Warrior W has no washers. The MF3RS has two washers per spring and it's set up like a Yuexiao. Very nice. The Warrior W has spring noise out of the box, but the MF3RS does not have much, if any at all. Many of my cube club students have had the MF3RS for several weeks and still no spring noise even though they've done nothing to set them up. 

Performance: Both are very stable. I've had no problems with corner twists during a solve, but the Warrior W corner twists much more easily. The MF3RS takes a bit of effort to twist the corners. That's why I recommend this for beginners. Put the MF3RS on tight tensions and it won't corner twist at all. 

Overall, both are great, but the MF3RS is just a little better, in my opinion. I recommend the MF3RS for beginners because no setup is required and it doesn't corner twist very easily. But I really like the feeling of the Warrior W as well. I recommend both. 

(Also, check out the KungFu LongYuan. It's rediculously fast. Faster than either of these cubes and way lighter. Oh and it comes with a free cube stand. Check out my channel for the Unboxing.)


----------

